# Help assigning inputs on Denon AVR2807



## IndyGuy (Dec 8, 2009)

First post for me here and I'm hopeful someone can help. I am hooking a Wii, an iPod and a Sony 200 disc carousel in (all with good patch cords), a Sony DVD (with component A/V cable) a laptop with BluRay capabilities (with HDMI) and an ATT U-verse box (with HDMI). I'm running HDMI from the Denon to a Sony 51" Wega. I've got the manual but I'm having problems understanding how to assign inputs and getting the on screen display to show. Can someone help?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Brandon, Welcome to the Shack!

First thing you need to do is select HDMI out "on" or "yes" There should be a button on the front panel of the Denon or on the Remote to do this.

From that point you should see the menu on your display and you will need to find the menu setting that has system input assign or something like that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have a look at Page 51 in your manual it explains how to set up the HDMI output.


----------



## IndyGuy (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! I'll give that a shot. I believe my confusion on the inputs was related to assigning Digital inputs. Since I'm not using any (only patch cords or component cable) these should be set to NONE, correct? In effect, since I've plugged in cables, the only thing left to do would be assign name, etc. The Denon should recognize these inputs and play them, correct?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

IndyGuy said:


> Since I'm not using any (only patch cords or component cable) these should be set to NONE, correct?


Yes, HDMI OUT should be set to "NO"


> In effect, since I've plugged in cables, the only thing left to do would be assign name, etc. The Denon should recognize these inputs and play them, correct?


Not necessarily, I dont own a Denon but my on Onkyo you need to assign the input to each input button.


----------

